# What's this scale at the end of this solo?



## srk999 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am trying to write tab for a song. But can't seem to figure out what scale he is playing at the end of this solo. Any help would be appreciated.
http://www9.zippyshare.com/v/34019967/file.html
mirror:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/643421605603deb8/


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I've tried the link but the part where your "scale" should be is blank !


----------



## srk999 (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry about that. mediafire deleted the mp3.
here it is again:
http://www9.zippyshare.com/v/34019967/file.html
mirror:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/643421605603deb8/
also updated the main post.


----------



## srk999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's what GreenAsJade PM-ed me. he's having difficulty with registration.



GreenAsJade said:


> I'm still waiting for my account to be activated, but that whole solo is Bb minor.
> 
> The fast run is something like
> 
> ...


----------

